# Government National Loans.



## dewdrop (21 May 2009)

From memory in the sixties onwards each year the Government raised money from the public by way of National Loans which were very popular. Just wondering why they dont try this method again to raise finance.


----------



## Sunny (21 May 2009)

I think they are considering it but I would imagine their biggest fear is that it would take more money out of the economy and would also be competing with the banks for the money and the banks don't need that at the moment! I know the trade unions are a supporting the idea.


----------



## Protocol (21 May 2009)

They do.

When people save with An Post, they are lending to the Govt.

They govt issues bonds which are bought by us indirectly, via the banks, pension funds and credit unions.


----------

